# Needing to vent...



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. And if you can, take a different way home to stay away from the idiots out there.


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hang in there Short...
Good days are ahead, sooner or later.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

one word , alchohol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Former Navy SEAL Chris Kyle claimed in his best-selling booked American Sniper that he punched the Ventura after the former Minnesota governor made disparaging comments about the military, including that the SEALs 'deserved to lose a few' over their behavior in Iraq. Kyle's side of this lawsuit had eleven eyewitnesses to this. I read Kyle's books, and the man was a true American Gun. How low can Ventura go to get his greedy meat pickers on some of the proceeds. He sue'd the man widow for Christ's sake. As far as I am concerned, he can go climb in bed with the Tali. Good rid-dens too him. They should have moved this trial to Texas, but he wouldn't have made it out alive. Minnesota just lost any glimmer it had for me. I've never been a fan of Ventura, I guess I must have good intuition about "those types". Ventura is no SEAL in my eyes! And here I had been so good, now you guy's made me go and break my new years resolution.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Worthwhile vents. I'm not going to comment or I'll get too worked up myself.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great Vent Short...I like to vent to, but I tend to use bad words. Your right JTK, he's (JV) going to hell anyway...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Jesse claims that he was a seal.

when he was in the service he was actually in UDT (underwater demotlions team),not a seal

he went thru the training that the seals go thru,but when he was in there were no such things as the SEALS at that time

SEALS were commissioned and designated as SEALS 2 years later,after he had gone thru training.

my oldest son(who was in the Navy)researched it on line the other night after the trial was over an found this info out.

Jesse has a very large ego and misses being in the spot light.

all the years he was a pro wrestler,poitician he was always in the spot light,and he misses as it as his ego requires him to have public attention.so he does what ever he can to gain more of it.

if my memory serves me right he doesnt even live in minnesota anymore,but yet had to have this trial take place here.

why,because he knew this was the one state where he could gander the attention he needs and would actually stand a chance at winning the suit.

personally i have lost all respect for him.

anyone who has to sue the family of a dead amercian hero is just a worthless pile of scat.

as far as that slow driver in the construction zone goes.

personally i always drive atleast 5mph under the posted speed limits in construction zones.

i have a lot of friends and family that do that kind of work, so i give them a brake.

just my 2 cents worth


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> one word , alchohol


I laughed my ass off when I read this. Thanks for the chuckle !

You type like a man who lives what he preaches !

And BTW Jesse is a sphincter of the anal variety !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> And BTW Jesse is a sphincter of the anal variety !


WHOA, now just wait a minute there Donny boy

no reason to insult sphincters

what did they ever do to you to deserve such a remark


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

One of them pooped in his Wheaties. lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I laughed my ass off when I read this. Thanks for the chuckle !
> 
> You type like a man who lives what he preaches !


then my work here is done.i've found it works well to relieve stress


----------

